# Trailerized Power Distribution



## vinister (Apr 11, 2012)

This is a power trailer for a telecom company. 

1 utility input @ 1200A 600V
1 cam-lock gen input @ 600A 600V
1 thomson isolation bypass ATS
1 500kva K13 TX
3 cam-lock outputs @ 800A 120/208V w/ 200% Neutrals

Provisions to double this all up for 'stage 2', with another gen input and another set of 3 camlock outputs. 

Just passed our spe-1000 inspection, ran a load test at 100% capacity for 4 hours. IR thermography on all connections and buswork.


----------



## vinister (Apr 11, 2012)

a few more


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice pics ! Great set-up.

What will it be used for ? Is it for temp ?

I notice a humongous double throw switch , probably for a Generator hook-up ?

I once worked on a system almost like that , it was for signal towers on the top of a mountain.

Wakefield , Quebec .

(It is a skiing area .)


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Awesome. Totally awesome. I got wood from that.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## vinister (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks guys!

I would welcome any criticism, code violation discussions, suggestions, whatever! This is the first project I've managed at this power level so I'm still pretty green to it.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

vinister said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I would welcome any criticism, code violation discussions, suggestions, whatever! This is the first project I've managed at this power level so I'm still pretty green to it.


Exits don't been new building code, not sure this applys to trailers though?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Pfffft you Canadians and your fancy pants quality craftsmanship and skill.


vinister said:


> I would welcome any criticism, code violation discussions, suggestions, whatever!


Isn't it against code to have a dead body just laying behind the transformer. Pretty sure they're supposed to be clear and free from obstructions.


----------



## vinister (Apr 11, 2012)

Haha its ok its an American body we just step over them. 

On a more serious note, it is difficult to justify where we fit in with the CEC. I suppose you could call it a factory-built relocatable structure. We do try to stay within the code as much as possible. However, sometimes it just doesn't translate to a trailer application, or isn't possible due to size constraints. We did go as far as to add the second door, to reduce the clearance in front of the distro panel from 1.2M to the standard 1M (1m is ok as long as you don't have to walk past the gear to get out). 

We decided to fab up our own "cable tray", and I was expecting push-back from our inspectors (and from you guys). There are 30x #444 DLO cables between the transformer and the distr. panel. They are all just over 100% diameter away from each other. I used the derating table 5D for multiple layers of single conductor installed in a cable tray. The table only goes to 6, so I used that value for the derating. 

We pushed the load test to 120% for the last 30 minutes. Each 800A breaker was at around 850 amps. The cables all reached what I would call 'warm', at around 45 degrees C. Initially I had setup a reactive load bank but the cost was prohibitive at around $28,000 just for the 1 day rental with transport. I settled for a 600V resistive load bank along with a pair of transformers so I could get a reactive element to the load. I ended up with a PF of .85, which I was happy with for testing purposes. The actual load will have a PF of .75



Here are a few more less-polished photos


----------



## panelbuilder (Jul 12, 2013)

This reminds me of doing TV truck work. How heavy is the trailer?


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Awesome. Totally awesome. I got wood from that.


for a minute i though i was the only one


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Pfffft you Canadians and your fancy pants quality craftsmanship and skill.
> Isn't it against code to have a dead body just laying behind the transformer. Pretty sure they're supposed to be clear and free from obstructions.


 
It is so clean , that it doubles as a morgue in an emergency .

:jester:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

That is some damn good looking work.


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

very nice! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

That's a neat project. Really clean work. Is that what you specialize in, producing those trailers for retail use?


----------



## vinister (Apr 11, 2012)

Yes we do a lot of e-houses for telecom. We also do the enclosures for power generation companies like Finning and Cummins. 

Our core business, however, is truck bodies. We are a custom shop so almost every product is unique.


----------



## vinister (Apr 11, 2012)

oldtimer said:


> Nice pics ! Great set-up.
> 
> What will it be used for ? Is it for temp ?
> 
> I notice a humongous double throw switch , probably for a Generator hook-up ?


This project is for disaster relief. So it has to work when nothing else is working.

The manual transfer switch feeds the trailer circuits, such as lights, heat, and outlets. During storage at their building they will power that up using a 100a pin and sleeve input we installed. This bypasses the transformer and let's them connect at 120/208v. When they are deployed on site it switches to power from the transformer output.


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

Nice work. Disaster recovery rig. Becoming more common now days.


----------



## asl12065 (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice work! That's the kind of work you can look back on and be proud of. What brand of remote power cams are you using?


----------



## vinister (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you! they are levitons.


----------

